# STRANGE Noise in Altima 2000???



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

Around 70k mi.

Went out for a trip recently, nothing wrong except for a bump on a hole...

Then I found a strange noise coming out somewhere underneath when I was idling, not sure how to describe, but it's like suddenly open a valve or pull out a plug, and the engine idling sound is changed but goes back soon. The noise is sort of empty and deep.

No evident change on idle speed, no oil leakage.

Does anyone meet this before???


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe a vacuum leak somewhere? Theres a diagram underneath the hood....... Need more info


----------



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

I watched the tachometer closely and found that when the noise came out, idle speed move up a little at the same time. What it could be??


----------

